

Hearing from Yahoo employees - what should Marissa Mayer do next?  - arithmetic
http://sriramk.com/yahoofollowup.html

======
nrmehta
Really interesting - particularly how much of a theme there is around getting
more product/technical knowledge throughout the company.

~~~
sriramk
Over time, Yahoo seems to have hired more and more people doing 'meta-work'
than actual work. Which leads to month long strategy sessions but very little
products coming out and very little product building rhythm.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
That doesn't sound _anything_ like other companies you and I have worked at :P

